# No perdre pistonada



## TraductoraPobleSec

En castellà, com diríeu *no perdre pistonada*? 

Us explico, estic fent una traducció de l'anglès al castellà i em trobo amb la frase següent:

The point is to understand the totality of what your organization has to accomplish and to not let anything *slip through the cracks in the early days*.

A mi se m'ha acudit el *no perdre pistonada* català, però no sé com expressar-ho en "la llengua de Cervantes"...

O potser teniu una altra idea encara més bona? 

Un petó des del Poble Sec!


----------



## ernest_

Hola, no n'estic segur del tot però em sembla que _slip thru the cracks_ té el mateix sentit que _slip through the fingers_, o sigui, deixar escapar alguna cosa (una oportunitat), així que no sé si _perdre pistonada_ seria la millor opció.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bé, Ernest, per ara ja tinc una opinió. A veure què en diuen els altres.

Gràcies, noi


----------



## xarruc

Segons el GDLC

*no perdre pistonada* _fig_ Aprofitar qualsevol avinentesa en la consecució d'alguna cosa.

Sembla més com:

Don't miss a chance.
Keep your eyes peeled

D'altra banda, a mi el teu extret sembla més com:

"don't let anything be neglected" or "don't let yourself miss any targets" or "you can't tolerate [that a section/activity] underachieves"


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Podria ser "dormirse en los laureles" o alguna cosa així?

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Jo diria que és més el que diu Ernest, "que no se nos escape nada", "no dejar nada al azar" o simplement "que no nos dejamos nada" o una cosa aixì.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Mei

ernest_ said:


> Hola, no n'estic segur del tot però em sembla que _slip thru the cracks_ té el mateix sentit que _slip through the fingers_, o sigui, deixar escapar alguna cosa (una oportunitat), així que no sé si _perdre pistonada_ seria la millor opció.



El "perdre pistonada" el faig servir quan, per exemple, estic mirant un partit del que sigui i li dic a l'altra persona que estigui atenta, que no perdi pistonada mentre vaig a la cuina. I en aquest context no ho diria com "perdre una oportunitat". Estic d'acord amb tu, ernest, en que no és le mateix. Tampoc m'agrada el "dormirse en los laureles"... La que més em fa el pes es "que no se nos escape nada" com heu dit amb l'Antpax.

Saaaalut!

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Mei said:


> El "perdre pistonada" el faig servir quan, per exemple, estic mirant un partit del que sigui i li dic a l'altra persona que estigui atenta, que no perdi pistonada mentre vaig a la cuina. I en aquest context no ho diria com "perdre una oportunitat". Estic d'acord amb tu, ernest, en que no és le mateix. Tampoc m'agrada el "dormirse en los laureles"... La que més em fa el pes es "que no se nos escape nada" com heu dit amb l'Antpax.
> 
> Saaaalut!
> 
> Mei


 
Gràcies Mei, ara ho veig més clar, la veritat és que estava traduint directament del angles . Doncs, jo diria que en castellà es "que no se nos escape nada/ningún detalle".

Salut a tothom.

Ant


----------



## Albert Rinxols

Hola molt bones. Jo traduiria "no perdis pistonada" com: "no pierdas fuelle". En el sentit que et segueixis esforçant a tope i donant-ho tot. En anglès seria quelcom a: "don't lose steam"
Exemple: No pierdas fuelle y sigue esforzándote, estamos cerca de lograrlo
             No perdis pistonada i segueix esforçant-te estem molt a prop d'aconseguir-ho
             Don't lose steam and keep pushing, we're close to get it done


----------

